# Ryanair Hand Baggage Size Restrictions: How Strict?



## Jack The Lad

Just checked in online for a Ryanair flight to Finland. Only bringing hand-luggage.

The max weight of 10kg is no problem, but my bag may be slightly larger than the 55cmx40cmx20cm limit.

How strict are Ryanair with the size limit?

Thanks.


----------



## NicolaM

Very, I think. I've been made put my hand luggage in that metal measuring thing, because they suspected my luggage was slightly too large..(with a view to making me check it in..)


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Not really strict in Dublin. I have a carry on case whose dimensions are larger by 2cm's on one side yet it fits snugly into the metal frame. I have often seen people with carry on luggage so big it doesn't even fit in to the overhead locker on the plane without a good push. Coming back from Germany earlier this month our cases were weighed but not measured. You will find that it varies from airport to airport depending on how busy they are at the time.


----------



## HappyBudda

Have flew with them every week, online check in since sept 07 and only in the last two weeks have they started getting me to put case in metal frame thingy, even though same suitcase for whole duration.  I think if they see someone in bmi or easy-jet beside them doing it, they will follow suit .  Just don't loiter around the front if you are worried so they dont get a good look at you


----------



## mf1

Why not just purchase the correct size bag? 

mf


----------



## MrKeane

its a strange one. I've flown with them a good bit recently. When I check in online I go straight through security in Shannon and nobody bats an eyelid. I queue up and get on the plane.

In Stanstead recently they weighted my bag going through security but they did that for everybody - nothing to do with the airline you are travelling on.

My guess is that the next generation of Ryanair planes will be in some way configured that you can fit more hand luggage in there somehow, and they will do away with checkin completely.

If everybody could carryon 20kg in 2 10kg bags that would suit most people.


----------



## galwegian44

Jack - I think you will find that this varies considerably from airport to airport and probably by Ryanair check-in person also. I use them every second week and found that they will allow a carry on bag AND laptop bag from Dublin but will not allow this from Bournemouth airport. Stansted is also really strict as they even ask passengers to place their handbags (mostly female ) in their carry-on luggage. Strange thing is that once you go through the boarding card check and security you can take it out again....can anyone explain the reasoning behind this?

I normally check my bag in because of this as I use a laptop rucksack rather than laptop bag and they won't accept both bags on board even though my suitcase is within size requirements.

Major downsaide with Ryanair is that if they will not change their mind once they catch you, despite the inconsistencies between airports.


Jack The Lad said:


> How strict are Ryanair with the size limit?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## gipimann

galwegian44 said:


> Jack - I think you will find that this varies considerably from airport to airport and probably by Ryanair check-in person also. I use them every second week and found that they will allow a carry on bag AND laptop bag from Dublin but will not allow this from Bournemouth airport. Stansted is also really strict as they even ask passengers to place their handbags (mostly female ) in their carry-on luggage. Strange thing is that once you go through the boarding card check and security you can take it out again....can anyone explain the reasoning behind this?


 
The "one-bag through security" restriction is imposed by the UK airport authorities, not by Ryanair which is why it differs from place to place.   Not all UK airports impose this either, to add to the confusion!


----------



## Jack The Lad

Thank you all for so many replies!

Think I'll be ok on Dublin side, based on what I've read here. My bag won't be that particularly big, just a couple of centimetres out here and there.




mf1 said:


> Why not just purchase the correct size bag?
> 
> mf


 
I did, but it's kind of flexible, so if I get overenthusiastic packing (been know to happen) it expands a little. Good point though!


----------



## lyonsie

Just back from flying Ryanair to Biarritz from Shannon.   On line check in, so just sailed past.   Bag was checked through scanner, but not weighed.  We both have bags that pass the 'dimensions' but only just.
On line check-in great.   Priority boarding etc...


----------



## HighFlier

One bag rule has been recinded at heathrow since Feb.


----------



## shesells

HighFlier said:


> One bag rule has been recinded at heathrow since Feb.


 
Ryanair doesn't fly into Heathrow.

Ryanair hand baggage policy is one item regardless of whether the airport has rescinded the one bag rule or not. I've never seen it enforced mind you but that's what their website says.

In the UK airports still operating the one bag rule (check each airport website for updated info) they tend to be very strict on enforcing the one bag through security rule.


----------



## Maggie B

just back from a trip to Spain using Ryan Air hand luggage online check in.
travelled shannon-luton no problem, same at luton just straight through security.
On return journey it was Murcia-Stanstead, found them strict at security at Stanstead there was a lot of spot checks on bags but no one mentioned 1 bag only or size of bag which was a little over the reg size.

I find if you have checked in online then at Security you have so much stuff to put in baskets(coats/shoes/belts etc) that they dont take any notice of the extra handbag.


----------



## doogo

shesells said:


> Ryanair doesn't fly into Heathrow.


 
thanks for the clarification there, *shesells, *really very useful....


----------



## shesells

Of course it's useful when someone else brought Heathrow into the thread in the first place


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Just back from Palma. No problems at all, except no priority queue set up.


----------



## putsch

My last experience at Standsted was a nightmare - everything including my newspaper, handbag, clear plastic bag had to be put in my one bag and weighed to ensure not more than 10kg.
I'm going through Standsted again on Sat and to avail of online check in will only be taking one bag so will be v stretched to make the 10kg. 
I know that some of the London airports have relaxed the one bag rule to the extent that a handbag can be separately taken. Anyone any recent experience with Stansted?


----------



## shesells

Stanstead is still one bag only as is Ryanair at any airport so no good news for you I'm afraid!


----------



## putsch

thanks will reduce my baggage accordingly.

Never had any problem with more than one bag (subtly - small handbag & mini rucksack) with Ryanair at any other airport. Also never had my carry on bag weighed anywhere other than Stansted.


----------



## Marcecie

putsch said:


> My last experience at Standsted was a nightmare - everything including my newspaper, handbag, clear plastic bag had to be put in my one bag and weighed to ensure not more than 10kg.
> I'm going through Standsted again on Sat and to avail of online check in will only be taking one bag so will be v stretched to make the 10kg.
> I know that some of the London airports have relaxed the one bag rule to the extent that a handbag can be separately taken. Anyone any recent experience with Stansted?





Came through Stanstead with Ryan air last month and no problems at all, I had hand luggage only and online check in and had a seperate hand bag, if you do not have to go near the check in there was no sign of anyone weighing cases.


----------



## putsch

Its security who do the checking and weighing not the check in. I've been through Stansted a few times to different destinations and each time the security have been rigorous. They check what airline you fly with, then check that airline's weight restriction - make you put everything on a scales and send you away if its over the limit. They have little spaces set up where you can weigh in yourself and dump stuff if you're over the limit.

I wonder why they do the airlines work for them?


----------



## Deirdra

No problems at Stansted airport last week - travelling with very little (and ONE) bag, Ryanair and online check in. 

Does take some time as it seems so many clothes and accessories have to be taken off either yourself or waiting behind other people 

Thought staff were a lot politer than in the past.


----------



## michaelm

Jack The Lad said:


> How strict are Ryanair with the size limit?


Anyone know how strict Aer Lingus are re their 56x45x25cm carry-on size?


----------



## paulo99

michaelm said:


> Anyone know how strict Aer Lingus are re their 56x45x25cm carry-on size?



Not if you use self service check-in


----------



## saintstephen

Sorry for bringing up an old thread, but, this was discussed on the radio today. Apparently Ryanair are becoming very strict about the hand luggage size and weight. It was reported that the staff have been incentivised to check, getting a % of the penalty.
Some airports are still stricter than others, if people could give any of their experiences regarding this lately it would be handy


----------



## undo

Yes, they have been getting progressively stricter. And rightfully so IMHO.

In my experience, the strictest airports are the ones "owned" by Ryanair such as Frankfurt Hahn or the Ryanair terminals in Tampere and Bremen. These pretty much serve Ryanair only and so the airline is free to put in checks right at the entrance, before you even get to security. In other airports, they check at the gates more and more often.


----------



## g1g

don't think it's very fair if the staff get a % of the penalty - they could just choose to make everyone check in their bags then. Travelling ryanair tomorrow ... will let you know how it goes


----------



## undo

It would only be unfair if they were given the chance to make up random rules on the spot. I have never seen this happen myself or heard from anyone else about it  occurring with Ryanair.

I would argue that it is actually *more* fair to enforce the rules very strictly. It helps you plan as you know exactly how much you can bring. And it avoids the situation where you are subsidizing those that bring everything but the kitchen sink, expecting to carry it all on board. I am all for strict enforcement.


----------



## Stronge

Just came through Malaga airport this afternoon. Ryan Air were very strict the guy had the metal cage and he was checking lots of cases and bags. Lots of prople were pushing and shoving bags into the cage, but I did not actually see anyone having to pay the extra money. I noticed that a few people were told to put the Duty free into their cases and some just seemed to go through with the bags in their hand and the girl on the check in at the entrance to the plane told my friend that if you were priority you could also carry on your duty free..... I had never heard that before, is there any truth in what she said?


----------



## undo

Stronge said:


> if you were priority you could also carry on your duty free..... I had never heard that before, is there any truth in what she said?



There is no such official rule - but if they start always handling it like that, many more people will be buying priority. Clever move by Ryanair I must say.


----------



## BeanPole

undo said:


> There is no such official rule - but if they start always handling it like that, many more people will be buying priority. Clever move by Ryanair I must say.


 
Very clever - better still will be the will start selling extra hand baggage allowances to passengers, thereby getting around the need to check-in. That would be a popular one with passengers wanting a bit of extra carry-on weight, I would have thought


----------



## 4th estate

Malaga recently, yes they refused to allow anything but the carry on, and made a big play about the size of the baggage.  I am glad of that, some of the carry on baggage looked like Nellie the Elephant's trunk! 

Carcassonne September, lovely staff, bit of craic, but they weighed the hand luggage, yikes! I was 10.4 kilos, but a big smile on both sides won the day and on I got with no check in demanded. They had a good look at the size of the carry ons too, like Malaga, shunted the elephant trunks posing as little carry ons to the check in desk, but were so polite you could actually forgive them. 

Anyway, the rules are the rules, and if you're caught not obeying them, nobody to blame but yerself.


----------



## undo

All airlines appear to round down when you are slightly above the limit:

* Ryanair, Frankfurt Hahn: I was told 10.x kg is fine - 11 kg and above has to be checked in.

* Ryanair, Tampere: I was told checked in bags up to 15.8 kg are fine - 15.9 kg and above, you have to pay the overweight fee.

* Aer Lingus, Dublin: The new self-service baggage drop machines actually point out that the weight is being rounded down. Thus, 20.x kg is fine - 21 kg and above, you have to pay the overweight fee.


----------

